

Ask HN: What do you think about the future of virtual worlds like Second Life? - amazedsaint

Second Life failed to live up to its hype, but still I could see a lot of Virtual World ecosystems that should be making good profit (like TheSims). So, do you think there will be any user acceptance around 3D ecosystems if enough effort and energy is spend around building Browser based players (WebGL etc) that's compatible with OpenSim etc? Thoughts?
======
patrickmclaren
Perhaps a more fruitful question is, why are virtual worlds created through
gaming (i.e. Minecraft, World of Warcraft) much more populous and resilient
than virtual worlds created for other reasons?

Personally, the only possible circumstance in which I'll adopt a non-gaming
virtual world is when the quality and stability of the non-gaming virtual
worlds has reached the level to that of the gaming variants. I always found
Second Life to be extremely tacky.

------
Gring
Second life was just never "real" enough for me to even try it. Up the
graphics a few orders of magnitude, add Oculus Rift support, and I'll be
there!

